# New boots a tad tight! Break in ?



## ckarotka (Mar 21, 2011)

I've had my fair share of western boots over the years. This new pair I purchased this weekend are by far the best made, but also the the most difficult to get off, that I've ever had. Double H's and they feel great on, but getting them off is a two person job.

Is there a better way to loosen them up/break them in, than just wearing them?? I have to sit on the floor and grunt and squirm around to get them off. It's a bit embarrassing at a friends house.

Odd question I know, but I've found all kinds of weird info here I thought i'd try,
Charlie


----------



## smokinj (Mar 21, 2011)

I put my boots in the oven heat them for 10-15 mins at 160 then slap on some conditioner. I have even used a good shaving cream.
This is the way I do ball gloves as well. High dollar ball glove and boots!


----------



## semipro (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never done it but you'll see recommendations to get (leather) boots soaking wet and then wear them until they're dry.


----------



## ckarotka (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd be scared to get them soaking wet. The conditioner seems like a good idea, I've soaked my ball gloves in used motor oil before and worked great, just didn't smell to good in the sun...lol.  I'm always scared to coat the boots with conditioners because of the color change, but in this case the change will ok.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a pair of Tony Lamas that are similar, although not to the point of embarrassment.  I have noticed that one time I had the opportunity to use a boot jack to remove them and the process seemed amazingly easy.  I don't know why, perhaps your muscles relax in a way they don't otherwise.

But the boot jack thing won't help at a friends house: and carrying a boot jack everywhere you go would be just as socially awkward.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 21, 2011)

I always thought it was a "strange remark" to break my feet into new boots or
have to break in new boots to my feet.

I have always tried to get boots that fit & are comfortable when new.


----------



## smokingolf (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a pair of dress shoes I wore while I was tending bar at a private function and was allowed to take any open bottles home as part of the job.  I changed shoes as these were uncomfortable and put them in the trunk with the booze.  I had a bottle of scotch that I had lost the cap and it spilled on one shoe.  That shoe became so soft and supple.  I was tempted to soak the other shoe in scotch but couldn't stand to waste a good scotch.  Maybe try a cheap whiskey.

By the way this is a true story.

Brian


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Mar 22, 2011)

Bogy,

The idea of getting boots/shoes that fit well from the get-go certainly makes a lot of sense.  But there are trade-offs.

I've learned that high-quality, durable leather tends to be stiff.  The ways to get around this is to make the leather more pliable by shaving it thinner.  You'll get more supple footwear, but you will consequently lose durability.  Another way to make a more comfortable boot is to stuff it with padding.  This will "form-fit" the instant you put it on in the store.  But the padding can make for a "hot" shoe in warm weather, and when the padding gets worn out the boot/shoe loosens and no longer fits well.

I spent $70 on a pair of Nike hikers that didn't last a full 12 months.  At over $70/year I couldn't afford that.  The Nikes were like the first boot I described - thin leather that was comfy from the start but wore out quickly.  I also spent a sizable amount of jing on some full-grain leather boots that at least lasted 4 years before they totally fell apart.  But for the last two years they were no longer comfortable because they had become so loose my feet slid around inside them it was hard to walk any distance.

I took a plunge and got some Russell Moccasins some 7 years ago.  They are still going strong - easily have another 7 years in them with the occasional sole replacement.  The initial purchase is tough to spring for but the annual cost extrapolated over the lifetime of the boot actually comes out fairly reasonable.  But these boots took a week or so to break in - but what is that compared to a boot that will stand up to 14 years of daily use and abuse?


----------



## ckarotka (Mar 22, 2011)

Well doing second application of conditioner and really putting some muscle into it to work in the cream. They soaked up the first application like a sponge!! It did however make a difference.

Thanks all,
Charlie


----------



## ckarotka (Mar 22, 2011)

BJJ,

I'm with you on paying more for a better boot. All my work boots are expensive but lasted a while even with all the abuse. These were the first that were this hard to get off. Surprising is all.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 22, 2011)

One thing  that I dont think was mentioned was when buying any footwear,even that which has laces - is to buy them in afternoon or evening if possible.Your feet naturally swell during the day & you'll get a truer size & more comfortable fit than earlier.Better to have them a wee bit large than too snug.


----------



## denjohn (Mar 22, 2011)

ckarotka said:
			
		

> I've soaked my ball gloves in used motor oil before and worked great



If your living conditions allow.......works well for mangy dogs too.


----------



## semipro (Mar 22, 2011)

denjohn said:
			
		

> ckarotka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe used motor oil has some pretty nasty things in it like carcinogens.  You may want to reconsider this.


----------



## esuitt (Mar 22, 2011)

Pull on boots or cowboy style boots are going to take some time especially if you have high arch/ instep. That is what I am guess you are having problems with. Take it back to the place you bought the boots and see if they have a stretcher that they can put inside. It should not take much around the instep area. Just make sure you do a little bit at a time, cause eventually it will start to loosen and you do not want them falling off.


----------



## SandManConservation (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the stuff used for ball gloves. Frankln makes a foam that works well.


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 25, 2011)

I read something about stretching by putting water in the shoe, (line with plastic first), then freeze. The expansion will do the stretching.
I've never tried it, and I don't know how to control the whole thing.
Maybe someone will be brave enough to try.


----------



## SandManConservation (Mar 26, 2011)

Anything that involves water gives me the jibblies. I would try something approved for leather care.


----------



## Masonic (Oct 5, 2016)

ckarotka said:


> I've had my fair share of western boots over the years. This new pair I purchased this weekend are by far the best made, but also the the most difficult to get off, that I've ever had. Double H's and they feel great on, but getting them off is a two person job.
> 
> Is there a better way to loosen them up/break them in, than just wearing them?? I have to sit on the floor and grunt and squirm around to get them off. It's a bit embarrassing at a friends house.
> 
> ...



I love Double H boots but I have the same break in issues. I use mink oil and really rub it in good around the top of the boot where it is rather stiff when new and it really makes a big difference. Hope this helps and awesome boot, Double H....


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 5, 2016)

Well since CKarota wrote this back in 2011 I can only assume he was successful with his boots . . . 

Five year old Zombie Thread . . . appropriate I guess with Halloween right around the corner.


----------

